# Any ideas of this is mucus plug?



## Toni87max (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## Wehner Homestead (Oct 14, 2018)

Looks to be the start. Keep watching.


----------



## Toni87max (Oct 15, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> Looks to be the start. Keep watching.


----------



## Toni87max (Oct 15, 2018)

Thankyou. Nothing much since but very cuddly. Had her 4 years and never been able to touch her. She has been running with my year old hand reared baby but didnt think he knew what to do as only interested in human girlfriends lol.... she lost twins last year and showed absolutely no sign of pregnany


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Oct 15, 2018)

That’s too bad about the twins! 

Often being with an untame doe at kissing can be enough to make them a pocket pet!

Losing mucus can mean any time in the next week. Keep us posted though. Oh and we love pics around here!


----------



## Toni87max (Oct 15, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> That’s too bad about the twins!
> 
> Often being with an untame doe at kissing can be enough to make them a pocket pet!
> 
> Losing mucus can mean any time in the next week. Keep us posted though. Oh and we love pics around here!





Wehner Homestead said:


> That’s too bad about the twins!
> 
> Often being with an untame doe at kissing can be enough to make them a pocket pet!
> 
> Losing mucus can mean any time in the next week. Keep us posted though. Oh and we love pics around here!


----------



## Toni87max (Oct 16, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> That’s too bad about the twins!
> 
> Often being with an untame doe at kissing can be enough to make them a pocket pet!
> 
> Losing mucus can mean any time in the next week. Keep us posted though. Oh and we love pics around here!


----------



## Toni87max (Oct 16, 2018)

Yesterday her tail has changed position. Seems to be hanging to the right. No other signs but looks very low and seems to be loosing her " sides". She is ultra affectionate which is " just not her ". She had beautiful girl twins last year. One was born and survived an hour. Thr other born dead at vets. They were perfect but just too small. She was devastated. Hoping she is pregnant but will just have to wait and see x


----------



## Toni87max (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## Toni87max (Oct 16, 2018)

View from top. Losing her sides.


----------



## Toni87max (Oct 16, 2018)

Holly and Ivy. The twins she lost last year


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Oct 16, 2018)

Awww!!! She’s dropped so she should go soon! Do you know how to check Ligs? (If not, do a search on here. It’s been discussed numerous times.)


----------



## Toni87max (Oct 16, 2018)

I have tried many times but cant seem to find ligs. Have watched videos ect. She just seems " looser" around tail head but just cant seem to feel ligaments! Have took pics of her today " demading" cuddles! She has always been so untouchable. Thanks for the replies. You are keeping me sane lol x


----------



## Toni87max (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## Wehner Homestead (Oct 16, 2018)

Awww! I’m glad I can help.

She’s a beautiful girl!! 

I got good at checking Ligs by finding them on a doe that wasn’t bred then comparing the two. Some of mine don’t mind being checked and others do.


----------



## Toni87max (Oct 16, 2018)

I have another doe and have tried on her too lol... i will keep trying!! Im determined to feel them x


----------



## misfitmorgan (Oct 17, 2018)

I think she is definitely going to be having kid/s. I hope all goes well!


----------



## Toni87max (Oct 17, 2018)

Today her tail is completely bent over to the right. No more discharge but she was fighting with my other girl and i stuggled to seperate them. Will post a pic


----------



## Toni87max (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## Toni87max (Oct 17, 2018)

View attachment 53388 View attachment 53389


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Oct 17, 2018)

I haven’t noticed a change in tails to one side or the other. More just hanging then going up during a contraction. The whole tail area will feel loose or “broken” when the Ligs are gone.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Oct 17, 2018)

If you scroll down on the link I attached, you will see a photo where I drew the location you'll find the ligaments. Normally, they will be hard like a pencil and it will feel like a pencil is on either side. When a doe is close to labor, they will soften and when in labor, they usually completely disappear. The area will look dimpled in. Other signs of labor might be your doe talking more, pawing, getting up and down, and her udder filling up. Every goat is different! I hope this helps!

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/who-going-to-give-birth-first.37425/page-3#post-540200


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Oct 17, 2018)

Also, it may help to observe your doe for at least a half hour and see what her behavior is like.  If I suspect my does are in labor, I will sit and watch them for a while. Many times, I have caught them arching their back when in labor; it might like hardly noticeable at first but once you see it, you'll know.  Once I see that (and my does usually show other signs as well but those are my girls!), I know it's the real deal.  Please keep us posted! We love baby photos!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Oct 19, 2018)

How is your doe doing? Any changes or updates? : )


----------



## Toni87max (Oct 20, 2018)

Hi. No change apart from fighting with other doe. Tried feeling ligaments again but i must be stupid as just cant feel anything. Thought i felt left side slightly but nothing on right atall. Driving me mad! Lol x


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 20, 2018)

Doe code...
https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/its-that-time-of-year-again-doe-code-of-honor.6933/#post-92725


----------



## Toni87max (Oct 20, 2018)

Haha.... how true! It really does drive you mad. She probably isnt even pregnant and my life is on hold lol. I get so excited to see her hoping something has changed or new signs..  .then nothing!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Oct 26, 2018)

How’s it going??


----------

